

Startup Scene in Singapore Not Quite Silicon Valley - ilamont
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/250993/startup_scene_in_singapore_not_quite_silicon_valley.html

======
pg
"chief executives typically make less than US$9,000 a year"

Is that correct? It seems unlikely.

~~~
ilamont
I thought it was refering to Southeast Asia in general. In countries like
Indonesia or Myanmar the average pay of CEOs of small companies might be quite
low, especially if non-software ventures are included.

Another possibility is that's the monthly salary. I lived in Asia for many
years and people's salary was typically quoted by month, not by year.

